# Thank you! and hello!



## David Hall (May 13, 2017)

thanks V.I.CONTROL for allowing me to be part of this community.

that being said...
My name is David, I am a starting amateur composer, growing up I've always had musical talent, but it wasn't until recently that i decided to make a career from it.

So here I am. A little background on me, I've always composed naturally, I've never had the need to understand music in general. However I did took an online course with berklee college of music to understand the theory behind music, to be more specific, Orchestration.

Since my goal is to compose for TV and film I thought that knowing a little bit of theory would help me understand better how to create different textures or phrases regarding tv and film composing.

So far it has been a blast!.

I forgot to mention that I rely just like many of us here on Virtual Instruments. My main reason of being here is to share information and also gain knowledge from other amazing and talented composers who deserve the recognition. 

My main DAW is Studio one 3 Pro. I know that its probably not being used as much as other DAW out there, if you are using this DAW and want to exchange tips and tricks don't hesitate to reach out to me.

Thanks again and I hope I can contribute to this community just as much as many of others here.


----------



## Rowy (May 14, 2017)

Hi David. Welcome.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (May 14, 2017)

Hey David , welcome aboard. Do you have any links to your music to share ?


----------



## David Hall (May 14, 2017)

SymphonicSamples said:


> Hey David , welcome aboard. Do you have any links to your music to share ?


I don't like I mentioned i'm just starting.. so my skills aren't as great yet.. but will definitely post them later on.


----------



## David Hall (May 14, 2017)

SymphonicSamples said:


> Hey David , welcome aboard. Do you have any links to your music to share ?


this is a cover I've been working on.. its just from the game the witcher 3. it just helps me wit the orchestration part. like i mentioned i'm still learning orchestration can be difficult but the more your practice the easy it gets

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/lullaby-of-woe-2-mp3.8459/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------

